
Coders at work Q's - bootload
http://www.codersatwork.com/questions.html
======
bootload
Also a page for suggesting your "coder(s)" of choice ~
<http://www.codersatwork.com/shuffle.fhtml> and read about it here ~
[http://www.gigamonkeys.com/blog/2007/07/17/coders-at-work-
so...](http://www.gigamonkeys.com/blog/2007/07/17/coders-at-work-sorting.html)

